# It only takes a second - Be Safe



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

This weekend in the shop I quickly turned on my rotary flap sander to clean up a curved edge. I was wearing a long sleeve over shirt an did not have it buttoned up. 30 seconds into the sanding the shirt tail caught and I was quickly pulled into the machine. Luckily the shirt tore and I was able to turn the motor off. No injuries to me or the equipment, but the shirt has seen better days. This was just a quick reminder to me, that no matter how comfortable you get around your tools you need to remember to take all safety precautions. I was lucky, remember to keep safety as a first priority.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

it can never be said too often,i think were all guilty of breaking common sense safety rules sometimes,just gotta work hard at it.thanks for the reminder.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Glad you're OK. As for the shirt, it'll probably bring a premium price at one of the hipster fashion shops.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow you are very fortunate that you shirt tore, I'm so glad things were not worse. I tell my students when I look them up and down particularly the ladies I'm not being a letch I'm just double checking for loose clothing, belts or hoddie strings hanging out, etc..


----------



## cjfarmer (Mar 9, 2019)

My good friend decided to start woodworking bought a bunch of tools took off the guard from his new tablsaw and took off the tips of three fingers. I got every bone in my right hand shattered by a faulty hoist dropping a 500 lb block of aluminum on me. I ultimately had my index finger amputated because it was too messed up to keep trying to fix it. It takes less than a second guys. I knew a contractor who was starting a cut on his tablesaw realized his tape measure was in harms way reached absentmindedly over the blade and nearly severed his wrist completely. He never gained full use of his hand. Be more than careful use the guards if u can and be hyper vigilant always


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Good to hear you are ok. Might want to bow your head in a moments thanks, coulda gone a different way IYKWIM.

That "it only takes a second" is a great equalizer isn't it. Any juniors, or noobies into the shop I make the first lesson, about starting that tool between your ears first thing, or go back in and watch TV. Always think, then do.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Pardon my ignorance but what sort of rotary flap sander do you guys own that is capable of "ripping your shirt off"










I want to see a picture please.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-Drum-Flap-Sander/G8749


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad you're OK! And now I have another tool on my wish list I didn't know existed lol. I assume the inflatable drums have some cushion so you can really press into them?


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Glad to know that you didn't sustain any injury.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Pardon my ignorance but what sort of rotary flap sander do you guys own that is capable of "ripping your shirt off"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go big or go home buddy-lol.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

> Glad you re OK! And now I have another tool on my wish list I didn t know existed lol. I assume the inflatable drums have some cushion so you can really press into them?
> 
> - GrantA


One of the most used tools in the shop. Didn't know I needed it until I got it, and now use it all the time. I keep the drums about half way inflated so they have a lot of give. This works best for me. But you can easily make them very solid.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I still think its a "toy" I could stall that left handed! so maybe you have some very poor shirt makers peddling low quality material there, ...possibly imported from Mexico maybe..

My inflatable sander set


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

> I still think its a "toy" I could stall that left handed!
> - robscastle


You can stall a 1 HP motor with one hand when it unexpectedly grabs hold and winds you up? I bet I could too, but I probably wouldn't like it as it burns a hole in me or breaks something…


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

> I still think its a "toy" I could stall that left handed! so maybe you have some very poor shirt makers peddling low quality material there, ...possibly imported from Mexico maybe..
> 
> My inflatable sander set
> 
> - robscastle


WOW, sorry a reminder to stay safe go you so riled up.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

No apology needed I was just curious as to what sort of gear could "rip your shirt off"

Did you miss the photos I posted? .. its a leg pull!


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

I stopped wearing long sleeves in the shop many years ago for exactly that reason, glad you came away without any permanent injury.


----------



## MikeDilday (Feb 21, 2017)

Glad you were not injured. Thanks for the safety reminder. I had a wire wheel on a powerful electric drill that got my shirt. I had the trigger locked on so it would up in my shirt. Scared but uninjured. Many, many years ago this happened.


----------

